# Favorite Hav body part?



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Home sick with the flu the last couple of days. My faithful buddy, Ollie, hanging out with me, as always when I'm not feeling well.

Got me thinking, how much I love his feet! they are so cute. a distant second is a tie for his nose and eyes. 


how 'bout you?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sprorchid said:


> Home sick with the flu the last couple of days. My faithful buddy, Ollie, hanging out with me, as always when I'm not feeling well.
> 
> Got me thinking, how much I love his feet! they are so cute. a distant second is a tie for his nose and eyes.
> 
> how 'bout you?


I can't think of a part I DON'T love, but I'm gonna go for eyes as #1.

I also love what good "nurses" they are. I got an "airplane cold" coming home from India, and spent Sunday in bed. Kodi was MANIC from lack of work on Fri. and Sat., but he was the best bed buddy ever on Sun. How do they KNOW!?!?

Feel better soon. I'm still sniffly, but VERY glad it's not the flu in my case!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I love Emmie's ears and paws, and the top of her head, and that cute button nose....


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Definitely the soulful eyes, with the button nose a close second.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

And the smile... I can't forget that cute Havie smile!!!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I haven't had the flu in over a decade, and that other time, I was on xmas vacation, up in Tahoe at a rental house. I seriously thought I was gonna die in Tahoe. the only time I have ever thought I was gonna die. I didn't get out of bed for three days. thank goodness I wasn't alone.
This is definitely the flu, complete with all the fun symptoms, fever, chills, body aches, cough, copious amts of snot, headache, massive congestion....

Having big dogs, I am just so mezmorized by his tiny, amazingly cute feet. I love all the crazy hav behaviors, full body fluffing, rolling his face all over the floor to clean his beard, just to name a few...


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I love their eyes but at the risk of sounding like a weirdo, I love their butts! When I am walking behind them and they are trotting along, nothing cuter. 

They are just as cute going as coming


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I LOVE their eyes and their tails... Awww

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Guess I'm weird, too, Julie! I love their little butts! Not that it's my favorite part, mind you, just cute as heck!!


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

You guys are cheating, some of you are naming 4 or 5 parts, and it says "favorite" part. Ha ha, I do understand your dilemma, though. My 2 favorite parts on Benjamin are his eyes and his bum. I can never stand behind him and watch him trotting merrily along without feeling a smile deep in my heart. A friend is always coming up with nicknames for him. My favorite is Captain Fluffy Pants. I think that captures him perfectly. 

Jacqueline and Karen, I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Definitely their tails. Or should I say, their happy flags? I love how they are curled up over their backs most of the time, but for most dogs not all the time, so they're a good indicator of mood, and the way they wave with their long flowing hair when they wag them. Having had Cey for over 2 years now, I catch myself wondering what is wrong with other dog's tails sometimes haha.


----------



## windym300 (Nov 20, 2010)

Such a good thread! Even though being sick was the inspiration for it. I hope you will get over it soon! I don't think I could choose one, two, or even three! It would be the whole package! I just love everything about Havanese!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

the nose. definitely that sweet little black button nose ... the ears are high on my list too ... as are her sweet little paw pads...  more than 1 thing. I know. lol


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

I love there tongues! Especially on Miller because hes all black and when he is panting from far away it looks like he has a huge pink glob on his face. Close up its pretty cute to lol!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Love those eyes! But, I also like the little twitch when they are walking away, it is best seen if they are in a short groom. It is hard to see that cute twitch in their bum if the hair is long.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Hard to choose just one part!! I love kissing her on the top of her sweet little head...and love looking at the bottom of her back paws when she lays with them stretched out behind her. Whimsy is a good bed buddy also...such a loving breed we have!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Well, Lizzie has the absolute cutest butt!!! Her hair is full of ringlet curls and her tail is one huge ringlet. TOOOO CUTE! I never see her eyes as her hair is usually down.


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

definitely their button nose, eyes, & paws!!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

yeah, it's the paw pads that I love so much.


----------



## Cajun_Mike (Feb 16, 2013)

emichel said:


> You guys are cheating, some of you are naming 4 or 5 parts, and it says "favorite" part. Ha ha, I do understand your dilemma, though. My 2 favorite parts on Benjamin are his eyes and his bum. I can never stand behind him and watch him trotting merrily along without feeling a smile deep in my heart. A friend is always coming up with nicknames for him. My favorite is Captain Fluffy Pants. I think that captures him perfectly.
> 
> Jacqueline and Karen, I hope you feel better soon!


LOL, I used to walk around the house telling my ex wife that, "He (Tucker) was, Mr. Fluffy to her".


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Riley's nickname is Fabio because of his beautiful hair and because he knows he's so good looking.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Love the hineys - love the way they bounce as they are walking/trotting with that springy step.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gosh, I'd say the whole head..I mean, the eyes are great and soulful and all that..but that head tilt, or that ear lift ever so slight just kills me every time.

Kara


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I really like his tail. I love the way it curls across his back and I just love it when it's wagging.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

The shorter front legs create a cute stance.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ok , I'm not gonna count, eyes or nose or hiney or tails, cause those are an absolute given. Lol, that's how I'm getting around the rule. So excluding those... I adore the little indent at the top of their snout between their eyes. You rub it it feels like velvet and it makes them look right into your eyes. 

I also love the look of their mouths from the underside only seen when they are looking up. Or lying down looking back at you. 

A thread like this inspired the closeups quilt that Julie and others are doing for rescue.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

misstray said:


> I really like his tail. I love the way it curls across his back and I just love it when it's wagging.


They have the oddest little tail wag - at least my two do. Very subtle little, wag, wag, wag, and then it is still, and then wag, wag, wag again. I love the little wag too.


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> They have the oddest little tail wag - at least my two do. Very subtle little, wag, wag, wag, and then it is still, and then wag, wag, wag again. I love the little wag too.


I love her SMOOSHY face when she wakes up from a nap


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

^ we call that bedhead in CA .


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Ears. I love to smell and kiss my dogs' ears! my # 2 spot is their neck, I love to burry my face there and sniff them.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

At the risk of cheating I'm going to say their heads:dance: Because every part of the head has my favorite parts. Their brains because they have such a great personality . Their ears because they are so soft. their eyes because they reach way down to your soul. Their mouth so many different expressions and even nice kisses. Their nose oh my they have the cutest nose.
I took Zoey to conformation class and a visiting judge asked me "what part of Zoey do I think is her best aspect" . I was so new to showing I didn't get what she was trying to teach. I said " HER BUTT!" everyone started laughing. :dance:


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

I adore every single body part - even his sweet little penis! lol!


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Their little tiny toes. There's something about those beautiful feet that just draw me in. I love to give them love-squeezes, tickle them, hold them, and just stare at them. I will NEVER forget the way Lucy's "brand new feet" looked when she was a baby! So cute. I also love the way she stretches and flexes her toes at the same time. I love their feet!


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

Suzi said:


> At the risk of cheating I'm going to say their heads:dance: Because every part of the head has my favorite parts. Their brains because they have such a great personality . Their ears because they are so soft. their eyes because they reach way down to your soul. Their mouth so many different expressions and even nice kisses. Their nose oh my they have the cutest nose.
> I took Zoey to conformation class and a visiting judge asked me "what part of Zoey do I think is her best aspect" . I was so new to showing I didn't get what she was trying to teach. I said " HER BUTT!" everyone started laughing. :dance:


I totally agree with you Suzi! I think this is an impossible question because I also have to add that I love Ozzie's feet--I kiss them all the time when I'm grooming him! And, I can't leave out his bouncy butt that makes me smile so much on our morning walks (the neighbors probably wonder if I'm a crazy person)! But then I can't forget his tail either....I love how it goes up and down when he is watching something or helicopters around and around! And Hav's absolutely have the best bed head ever!!! Ok, just one more thing...I also think they have the best smile of any dog I've ever seen! Oh, I almost forgot about his fuzzy belly...


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Bama is only half hav, but I would have to say her tail. It's so soft and silky and I love it! I've read descriptions of hav tails and pom tails, and studied pictures, and from the way her tail goes up over her back I would say its definitely hav style. ;-)


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

Darn! I forgot about his cute little black lips! Especially when his mustache is tweeked and his smile looks crooked...priceless!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I love Emmie's pink tongue; since she's all black, it's absolutely adorable when she's sticking it out.


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

I dont have my Hav yet but from watching puppy videos (over and over lol) i love their little pink tummies!


----------



## Scrappy (Sep 16, 2010)

Okay sorry, I know this is an old thread but can't resist... Eyebrows!!! But since I know that all havs don't have eyebrows then body language. Havs have the most expressive body language. Their springy, bouncy, happy walk with their tails curled up and their little chests pressed out - oh my goodness so cute. The way they prick up their ears and cock their heads when you talk to them. The way they are so keen to try and figure out what you are doing and try to help. Is there another breed with such personality? Impossible.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

currently fascinated with his floppy ears.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Love Leo's whole body outline when he's zipping across the yard. He looks like a bouncy cotton puff with little legs and a smile!


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Eye for sure.

Especially when they are lying down with their head on the ground and when you walk past him, he doesn't move his head but his eye follow you as you walk by.

We call them 'beady eye' around our house.


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Suzi said:


> At the risk of cheating I'm going to say their heads:dance: Because every part of the head has my favorite parts. Their brains because they have such a great personality . Their ears because they are so soft. their eyes because they reach way down to your soul. Their mouth so many different expressions and even nice kisses. Their nose oh my they have the cutest nose.


I have to agree with Suzi. Totally their whole head for the reasons she said so perfectly  :clap2:


----------

